
Lisp:Good News Bad News How to Win Big - dbosson
http://naggum.no/worse-is-better.html
======
dbosson
In the essay "The 18 Mistakes that Kill Startups" Paul Graham mentions how it
is impossible for business guys to hire good programmers. I posted this essay
because it shows why it is impossible and will give business guys a deeper
understanding.

